# Russia Succeeds In Traveling Back In Time..Theoretically



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/14/world/russia-scientists-reverse-time-scli-scn-intl/index.html
Watching "How The Universe Works" last night it had a piece on Russia's work on I guess time travel. Two things I learned:1.) If we could travel back it would have to be one subatomic particle at a time. 2.) This is a mind blower-We would not travel back to our universe but to another universe! This discussion falls in to the science of quantum mechanics, quantum physics and something called "The Quantum Realm" which as I try to understand deals strictly with subatomic particles. Anyway it is exciting to know that scientists all over the world are tying relentlessly to figure out the universe. In plain English, the Russians sent back one part of a particle to a fraction of time in the past. It's a start!! Below is the article.

(CNN) For most of us, the closest we'll get to time travel is watching an episode of "Doctor Who." A team of physicists from the Moscow Institute of Physics and Technology (MIPT), however, have come closer than most: using a quantum computer, they successfully simulated the reversal of time.
Simulated, of course, is the key word: lead author of the study Gordey Lesovik of MIPT told CNN that we're "not really" approaching the ability to actually reverse time. But it still could have important practical and theoretical ramifications.
A team of physicists from MIPT, which also included scientists from Switzerland and the US, looked into "the possibility of violating the second law of thermodynamics," Lesovik said in a press release.
The Moscow researchers began with a quantum computer comprising two qubits, the basic element of quantum information. They observed the computer through four stages: order -- the starting point -- degradation, time reversal and chaos.
During the degradation phase, the researchers explained in a press release, they launched an "evolution program" that resulted in the qubits morphing into "an ever more complex changing pattern of zeros and ones."
In the time reversal phase, they ran a program that modified the quantum computer to "evolve backwards," moving "from chaos to order."
In the final phase, the scientists relaunched the evolution program. Instead of degenerating into further chaos, the qubits were restored to their original state -- returning, in effect, to the past.
With two qubits, the quantum computer reverted to its original state 85% of the time; when a third qubit was added, the success rate dropped to 50%.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Quantum physics changes everything.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 4, 2020)

Trying to follow you.  What is a quibit?
Linear time is percieved on Earth, but it's distorted. imo
An eternal time or "no time" exists in other worlds, in the  heavens and in space. imo
Do you think linear time travel is being studied in reality, even though we don't have the technology in this particular time, is it possible it exists in another year of linear time?


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 4, 2020)

I looked at this a while ago, some are a joke....others not so much.


https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=proo...i=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDFE9d3RkOY


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2020)

Gaer, you asked for it so here it is. If you understand it pass it on to me.
*Qubit*
In quantum computing, a qubit (/ˈkjuːbɪt/) or quantum bit (sometimes qbit) is the basic unit of quantum information—the quantum version of the classical binary bit physically realized with a two-state device. A qubit is a two-state (or two-level) quantum-mechanical system, one of the simplest quantum systems displaying the peculiarity of quantum mechanics. Examples include: the spin of the electron in which the two levels can be taken as spin up and spin down; or the polarization of a single photon in which the two states can be taken to be the vertical polarization and the horizontal polarization. In a classical system, a bit would have to be in one state or the other. However, quantum mechanics allows the qubit to be in a coherent superposition of both states simultaneously, a property which is fundamental to quantum mechanics and quantum computing.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 4, 2020)

Don't really understand it.   So,  A Qubit is then a scisntific name for a molecule.  So, This would be the disassemblance and reconstruction in another place or time of the molecular manipulation.  The simultanious two or more positions has already been proven.
I don't think they are on the right track. but it's an experiment, so, what do I know?  More power to them!  I'd be ecstatic if they succeed!
I think this experimentation would be tremendously exciting!


----------

